#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  F.A.C.T.S. 2010, 23-24 oktober, Flanders Expo Gent

## Stoney3K

Voor het tweede jaar op rij was ik verantwoordelijk voor de productie van het FACTS-evenement (afkorting voor 'Fantasy, Anime, Comics, Toys, Space'), waar ruim 15.000 fans van stripboeken, science-fiction, anime, film en fantasy bij elkaar kwamen om te shoppen naar nieuwe merchandise, als fans onder elkaar bij te kletsen en te genieten van de grote kostuumwedstrijd en praatjes van acteurs uit de film- en televisiewereld.

Dit jaar hadden we een grotere lokatie tot onze beschikking dan vorig jaar, en ik vond deze dan ook een plaatsje in het productie-forum waardig. De uitvoering was in mijn handen, in samenwerking met Lost in Music en Big Bang Showproductions voor aanvullend materiaal.

Acteurs die dit jaar een praatje gaven waren Dirk Benedict en Dwight Schultz (Face en Murdock van The A-Team), Robert Picardo en Jewel Staite (o.a. bekend van Star Trek: Voyager, Stargate Atlantis en Firefly), Billy Dee Willams (Star Wars), Doug Bradley (Hellraiser), Kristanna Loken (Terminator 3) en Noah Hathaway (Battlestar Galactica, The Neverending Story).

Foto van de mainstage, die voornamelijk werd gebruikt voor de kostuumwedstrijd:



Apparatuurlijst voor het hoofdpodium:

PA: 2 x Turbosound TXD-121 per kant, gevlogen, op Crest VS-1100
Sidefills: EV ZX3 op QSC PLX1602
Sub: EV EVX-180B op Crest VS-1500 (uiteindelijk maar 1 kant gebruikt)
Monitor: DAP K-112 op Gemini X-03

Regie: Behringer DDM4000, dubbel Gemini CDJ-20 en laptop
Microfoons: 2 x Sennheiser EM1031 VHF-systeem
Processors: Behringer DCX2496, DBX Driverack PA 
(de Behringer was eigenlijk bedoeld voor delay omdat de sidefills een stuk verder naar achter zouden staan.)

Licht: 

Fronttruss met 2 T4 multipar 575W, 4 x Clay Paky Miniscan 300 (hier 2 te zien op de banners)
Middentruss met coulissen, 2 T4 raylight 500W, 4 x HQ Exciter 250W
Backtruss met backdrop, 8 x PAR56 LED RGB
Rook: Chauvet Hurricane 1250 + ventilator

Sturing via een Showtec Showdesigner (imitatie Pilot 2000).

Rigging:
Front-, midden- en backtruss 8m Milos QT-M290B
Dwarsliggers 2m en 6m, alle hoeken via boxcorners
Statieven: VMB TE-074.

De punten voor verbetering van volgend jaar zijn ook alweer meegenomen: Er is bijvoorbeeld veel hinder van het achtergrondlicht in de Expo-hal (de TL's kunnen niet uit). Mijn idee is dus om volgend jaar de hele handel van een (doek) plafond te voorzien, dan blijft de rook ook een beetje beter op het podium. Op het geluid hadden we dit jaar geen problemen, al draaide de set met ~2500 man wel op zijn capaciteit.

Plaatje van de Q&A ruimte, weinig anders dan een simpel conferentiesetje:



Geluid: DAP K-112 op Crest VS-1100
Regie: A&H GL-2 (uiteindelijk bleek geen randapparatuur nodig, niet aangesloten wegens tijdgebrek)
Microfoons: Sennheiser EM-1031 x2, Shure SM58

Licht: 2x T4 raylight 500W, open wit
Rigging: 5m Prolyte X30D, 2x ST-132, sterrendoekje.

Het plan was eerst om ook een fronttruss neer te zetten met frontlicht, maar de Q&A ruimte bleek naderhand kleiner dan door de opdrachtgever doorgegeven.

Nog een aantal filmpjes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwqVvK67g8w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhJOG46tmVQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32VtqznjMbE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzCu6UZ_1_8

----------


## jakkes72

"andere" foto's staan hier....:
FOK.nl / Specials / Foto's: F.A.C.T.S. 2010 / FOK!frontpage

----------


## Stoney3K

> "andere" foto's staan hier....:
> FOK.nl / Specials / Foto's: F.A.C.T.S. 2010 / FOK!frontpage



Er was inderdaad redelijk wat media, al kun je op de foto's van FOK! niet echt veel van het event zelf zien. Dus die waren voor dit forum niet erg interessant.  :Wink: 

Nog afgezien van het niveau van de reacties op FOK! natuurlijk.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BJD

Hangt er niet wat weinig frontlicht voor een kostuumwedstrijd/modeshow?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hangt er niet wat weinig frontlicht voor een kostuumwedstrijd/modeshow?



Er was redelijk veel achtergrondlicht, dus de hoeveelheid frontlicht viel uiteindelijk best mee. Ik had eerst 4x 2kW gepland, maar dat ging uiteindelijk boven het budget.

De fronttruss hangt ook boven de catwalk en niet ervoor, dat kwam meer omdat het podium uiteindelijk net iets dieper uitviel dan op de planning stond.

Voor volgend jaar gaat er verduistering op het plafond, en wordt een deel van het intelligent licht vervangen door conventioneel licht, dus dan is er meer frontlicht en ook ruimte voor wat voetlicht. Omdat het podium dan ook een stuk donkerder is hoef ik minder massa's rook te gebruiken en kan ik ook projectie inzetten (dat ging nu niet omdat er véél te veel achtergrondlicht was en ik dus 6500-10.000 lumen aan projector nodig zou hebben om het een beetje zichtbaar te maken).

Het intelligent werd uiteindelijk ook niet veel gebruikt, afgezien van een paar vaste standjes. Dus een lading extra PAR cans en een paar profieltjes kan ik denk ik wat beter gebruiken dan MH's en scans.

----------


## cru

Niet allemaal top materiaal, maar wel een mooie opstelling Stoney  :Wink: 

Zo  'n Turbosound setje doet de job wel en ik zie dat je voor de main stage  zelfs outfills voorzien hebt. Zx3 --> heel fijne kastjes  :Smile: 
Ik wil niet gaan zaniken, maar je subje kan wel geen EVX 180B zijn, dat is namelijk het type van de speaker die in de kast zit. Was het geen EV Rx118 of Xsub?

----------


## mvdwerff

Ik maak me wel een beetje zorgen op de manier hoe die topjes zijn gevlogen, ziet eruit als veel spanband? 

Tevens vind ik je verbeterpunt een beetje makkelijk geformuleerd. Als er al geen budget is voor 4 fresnels, waar haal je dan budget vandaan voor enkele 10tallen meters truss met takels en rigging, en dan ook nog eens alle doeken? Wellicht een idee, wat wel veel tijd kost: kleuren kokertjes om de tl's heen. 

Verbeterpunt(je) vind ik: stellen van je strijklicht. Verder is de afwerking in orde

----------


## 4AC

> Ik wil niet gaan zaniken, maar je subje kan wel geen EVX 180B zijn, dat is namelijk het type van de speaker die in de kast zit. Was het geen EV Rx118 of Xsub?



Ik denk dat de TS hiermee bedoelt dat het een zelfbouw sub betreft met een EVX180B woofer.
Beetje gezanik is het wel dus.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## rinus bakker

> Foto van de mainstage, 
> 
> PA: 2 x Turbosound TXD-121 per kant, gevlogen
> ...



Leuk feestje. 
Om een hoop oude bekenden  :Cool:  tegen het lijf(je)  :Wink:  te lopen. 

Ik "verzamel" aanslagmethodes van truss. 
Op op te hangen or eraan op te hangen. 
En ik denk de meeste ook wel te hebben, maar... 
_Vraag:_
Heb je ook een detail van hoe die speakerboxen zijn opgehangen.
Het ziet er nogal complex uit, maar de foto is te klein om het echt te kunnen zien.

----------


## cru

> Ik denk dat de TS hiermee bedoelt dat het een zelfbouw sub betreft met een EVX180B woofer.
> Beetje gezanik is het wel dus.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dat het een zelfbouw sub is met EVX speaker staat er helemaal niet! Dat vind jij hier zelf even uit, dus in plaats van te zaniken over mijn vraag ... .
Daarom dat ik TS even vroeg om welke sub het gaat.

----------


## cru

> Heb je ook een detail van hoe die speakerboxen zijn opgehangen.
> Het ziet er nogal complex uit, maar de foto is te klein om het echt te kunnen zien.



Rinus, ik hoop dat het soft steels zijn en geen nylon spansets  :Confused:  dat ze aan de in LS geschroefde eyebolts opgehangen zijn lijkt me duidelijk en okidoki.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Wie klaagt er in hemelsnaam over frontlicht nog als je op één evenement EN Cuvee des trolls EN het A-Team hebt?  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Dat A-team zou wel even ter plekke met een aansteker en wat frietzakjes een set moving heads maken. Dus waarom zou je!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik denk dat de TS hiermee bedoelt dat het een zelfbouw sub betreft met een EVX180B woofer.
> Beetje gezanik is het wel dus.



Het zijn Zeck kastjes die later opnieuw geladen zijn met EVX-180B. Dus een Zeck sub is het strikt genomen niet, de kasten waren van de Sub-18 serie (ik geloof toen met Beyma 18G550), maar de drivers zijn later vervangen door Electrovoice drivers.

@Rinus: De speakers zijn inderdaad met softsteels over de truss aangeslagen (2 per kast), niet met nylon spansets. Aan de achterkant liep nog een safety om de kastjes te kunnen kantelen en richten.





> Wellicht een idee, wat wel veel tijd kost: kleuren kokertjes om de tl's heen.



Als ik mijn zin had, dan gingen die TL's _uit_ en niet in gekke kleurtjes. Maar ze zaten op 6 meter hoogte en waren eigendom van de Flanders Expo, die ook al moeilijk deed over mijn eerste idee om 3 trussen achter elkaar op te hangen met een zestal handtakeltjes. Daar zouden we de hoofdprijs voor betalen, en met 6 VMB's gaan hannesen vond ik ook niet het meest briljante idee. Dus daarom maar voor deze constructie gekozen.

Het stellen van het licht is inderdaad wel een beetje een verbeterpuntje nog, daar hebben we (ivm tijdnood op zaterdagochtend) uiteindelijk wat minder aandacht aan kunnen besteden. Eén van onze leveranciers was op de opbouwdag 3 uur te laat.

----------


## mvdwerff

En als ik mijn zin had, stond er nu een ander type auto op de oprit... 

Soms gaan dingen echter niet zoals men ze wenst. 

Maar hoezo kan die TL verlichting eigenlijk niet uit? Brand het dan 24/7?

(aggregaatje huren en dan de hoofdzekering er uit draaien? :Big Grin: )

----------


## rinus bakker

*@ stoney3K*
dankjewel... de Vf is dus geen probleem...
Kast 40kg (schat ik) elk aan 2 softsteels met een breuksterkte van pakweg 10ton...: [ 2x10000 ] / 40 = 500:1.  :Cool: 
Dat is pas echt veilig, want 10:1 is de eis.  :Wink: 

Alleen die opmerking over de "safety's om te stellen" snap ik niet...
{Waarom heb je die safety's überhaupt nodig, de Vf aan 1 is al 250:1, 
Plus: je hebt al twee onafhankelijke ophangingen! 
En de Turbosound jongens kennende neem ik niet aan dat de ogen aan de kast zelf,
van het type Chinese kauwgumtape zijn.}
Het is ófwel een zekerings-voorziening ófwel een afstel-voorziening. 
Het NEN heeft over 'het zekeren van lasten' net een NPR-ontwerp op het web gezet die vrij is om kritiek op te geven: 
Ontw. NPR 8020-15: Evenementen - Hijs- en heftechniek - Veiligheidskabels voor lasten bevestigd aan lastdragers - NEN

Maar mijn vraag was anders. :Confused: 
Ik was benieuwd naar een detail foto van die ophang/aanslagmethode van de soft steels aan/om de truss.

----------


## Lala

> Alleen die opmerking over de "safety's om te stellen" snap ik niet...



Ik vermoed dat er aan de achterkant ergens onderaan nog een ophangpunt zit. De safety zal daar aan vastgemaakt zijn, zodat de kasten iets meer kunnen tilten. En door de safety naar links of naar rechts te verplaatsen, kun je ook nog je speaker een bepaalde richting op laten spelen.

Toch, Stoney?

----------


## Big Bang

> *@ stoney3K*
> dankjewel... de Vf is dus geen probleem...
> Kast 40kg (schat ik) elk aan 2 softsteels met een breuksterkte van pakweg 10ton...: [ 2x10000 ] / 40 = 500:1. 
> Dat is pas echt veilig, want 10:1 is de eis. 
> 
> Alleen die opmerking over de "safety's om te stellen" snap ik niet...
> {Waarom heb je die safety's überhaupt nodig, de Vf aan 1 is al 250:1, 
> Plus: je hebt al twee onafhankelijke ophangingen! 
> En de Turbosound jongens kennende neem ik niet aan dat de ogen aan de kast zelf,
> ...



Ik zal even inhaken als de eigenaar van de kasten. De M10 eyebolts zijn geen originele turbosounds maar een ander geluidsmerk. Heb er wel een certificaatje bij maar zou niet meer weten wat ze kunnen hebben, het is ook al erg snel voldoende natuurlijk met zulke kastjes (certificaatje in de map gedonderd op het moment dat ik constateerde dat ik hiermee in alle gevallen wel safe zou zitten).

Inderdaad zit ook aan de achterkant een oog, hier gebruik ik altijd een staalkabeltje voor dat we vaker een safety noemen, om de kast een beetje te kunnen richten. 

Ik heb geen idee hoe de aanslag methode nu uiteindelijk was, kastjes zijn als dry hire aan Robbin mee gegeven..

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo BigBang:
oogbouten/moeren ('goede pisbakstaal' ~ C15N) rechtuit-op-trek-belast hebben volgens NEN en DIN normen ong.:  
*M10 = WLL 230kg*
M12 = WLL 340kg (NB = ~ alle aluminium scaff- & truss-clamps!!!!)
_[M14 = WLL 540kg = incourante soort]_
M16 = WLL 700kg
M20 = WLL 1200kg.

DIN 580 Lifting Eye Bolt | Fuller Metric Parts Ltd.
http://www.eurocable.nl/files/imagec...ages/118-1.png
Speaker Rigging: Eyebolts - carbon steel forged shoulder type - loudspeaker rigging- EB- Polar Focus® (met vermoedelijk foutje Imperial<>Metric)

andere bronnen / staalkwaliteiten / normen:
Metric Thread Long Collared Eye bolts - M10 to M30 - Lifting Equipment Specialist Suppliers
Metric Thread Collared Eye bolts - M6 to M80 - Lifting Equipment Specialist Suppliers

en zó moet het dus niet:
http://www.beglec.com/pdf.php?product=656&lang=NL (Typische dozenschuiver-non-info)

Mijn natte vinger zegt dat de twee oogbouten bovenop (vrijwel) recht werden belast,
en die (ergens aan de achterkant voor het stellen = NIET hetzelfde als 'zekeren') onder 45-90 graden - IN het vlak van de oogring.
In dat laatste geval hou je op zijn best maar 20-25% over van wat er rechtuit aan mag. 0,2 x 230 = 46kg. 
Dat is in z'n eentje nog steeds voldoende voor het hele kastje, vermoed ik.

Blijft over:
Hoe werden de softsteels door de truss heen geregen voordat ze weer bij een harp
(shackle) en de oogbout samenkwamen.
Alles lijkt mij méér dan sterk zat (!!). 

Wat me nu vooral interesseert is de 'rijgwerk-route'...

----------


## Big Bang

> Alles lijkt mij méér dan sterk zat (!!).



Precies mijn punt inderdaad 




> Wat me nu vooral interesseert is de 'rijgwerk-route'...



Daarvoor zul je toch echt bij Robbin (stoney) moeten zijn, die heeft bij mij de kastjes opgehaald en terug gebracht, meer info heb ik er niet over (ik was er dus niet bij).

----------


## rinus bakker

OK duidelijk.  :Cool: 
Dus:
*2 Stoney3K* : 
_"help"_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Blijft over:
> Hoe werden de softsteels door de truss heen geregen voordat ze weer bij een harp
> (shackle) en de oogbout samenkwamen.
> Alles lijkt mij méér dan sterk zat (!!). 
> 
> Wat me nu vooral interesseert is de 'rijgwerk-route'...



De softsteel was eerst over de truss heen geslagen, daarna binnendoor over de onderste twee buizen heen gehaald en uiteindelijk in de shackle vastgezet, als ik me goed herinner. De aanslagmethode was hetzelfde als op Hacking At Random werd gebruikt in de Zonnehal.

Detailfoto's heb ik er helaas niet van, iets met te druk aan het werk en geen tijd om te fotograferen  :Wink: ... Als ik de volgende klus weer trussen aan ga slaan zal ik er (ter lering ende vermaeck) een aantal detailfoto's van maken.

De 'safety' was inderdaad verder niet gebruikt voor het zekeren, maar alleen om de kastjes een bepaalde richting op te kantelen. De kastjes aan één oogbout per kast hangen zou in theorie kunnen, maar dan heb je natuurlijk wél een zekering nodig en ga je het probleem krijgen dat de kasten behoorlijk gaan bungelen als je ze niet in een vlak vastzet. De keus voor twee oogbouten bovenop was dus meer om de kastjes recht te houden als ze (verticaal) naar beneden worden gehangen, niet uit sterkte-oogpunt.





> Maar hoezo kan die TL verlichting eigenlijk niet uit? Brand het dan 24/7?



Het podium stond samen met een groot aantal stands in een beurshal, en de TL-verlichting werd door de eigenaar van de locatie (die door mijn opdrachtgever gehuurd werd) bediend. Volgens hun kon alleen de gehele hal uit, of op volle sterkte branden, dit heb ik ook aan mijn opdrachtgever gevraagd die duidelijk aangaf dat de TL's uitschakelen boven het podium niet mogelijk was.





> (aggregaatje huren en dan de hoofdzekering er uit draaien?)



Afgezien van het feit dat ik (om bovenstaande reden) geen sleutels van de hoofdzekeringkast had, wordt het voor het gebouw in kwestie een beetje een groot aggregaat: De Flanders Expo wordt direct met 25kV middenspanning gevoed. Dus als je iets weet waar ik een paar dozijn MVA aan stroom kan huren voor een leuk prijsje, dan valt daar over te praten, anders zetten we misschien half Gent in het donker.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sgrovert

> De softsteel was eerst over de truss heen geslagen, daarna binnendoor over de onderste twee buizen heen gehaald en uiteindelijk in de shackle vastgezet, als ik me goed herinner. De aanslagmethode was hetzelfde als op Hacking At Random werd gebruikt in de Zonnehal.
> 
> Detailfoto's heb ik er helaas niet van, iets met te druk aan het werk en geen tijd om te fotograferen ...



Ik ben tijdens het ophangen van de topjes aanwezig geweest. Ter informatie heb ik even snel een schets gemaakt van de aanslagmethode :

De rode lijs is de soft steel. Deze is overal dubbel, en bij de blauwe cirkel zijn dmv. een schakel te beide uiteindes aan elkaar gemaakt.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK. *Sgrovert*. 
*Muchos gracias*.
Fraai en helder plaatje!
En het blijkt niet zo complex als het op die eerste foto leek.
Het is de 'basket-methode' die ik als "B12" ken.
Van de *vierkante-truss + één enkele strop* heb ik ongeveer 80 basket varianten,
met verschillen in de richtingen en buis-rondgangen, maar deze had ik dus al.
_Problem solved_. 
*Spassiba Bolsjoi*.

----------


## Stoney3K

> OK. *Sgrovert*. 
> *Muchos gracias*.
> Fraai en helder plaatje!
> En het blijkt niet zo complex als het op die eerste foto leek.



De softsteels zitten dubbel, en daardoor lijkt het inderdaad een hele puzzel omdat je de indruk krijgt dat er per kastje 4 steels doorheen gevlochten zijn.

Als we gaan muggenziften had ik natuurlijk de moeite kunnen nemen om alle softsteels precies bij elkaar te groeperen, maar dat vond ik dan weer een beetje te veel van het goede. De kastjes moesten goed geluid geven, geen schoonheidsprijs winnen voor de verdwaalde lichttechnicus die toevallig naar boven kijkt.  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Goed, en we zijn weer een jaartje verder, en ik ga voortaan alle FACTS foto's in dit onderwerp verzamelen sinds het nu echt een jaarlijks klusje geworden is.

Dus, zonder al te veel poespas...



Bij deze een foto-verslag van FACTS editie 2011!  :Wink: 



De opstelling van het hoofdpodium was dit keer een stuk gestroomlijnd, sinds de constructie van vorig jaar met de opbouw te veel tijd in beslag nam. Vandaar stonden er dit keer 3 losse truss-liggers (van elk 8m Eurotruss FD34) op een zestal windups, de voorste 4 VMB TE-071 of TE-074, de achterste op de bekende ADJ ST-132's.

Veel conventioneel dit jaar, sinds intelligent licht hier bijna geen deuk in een pakje boter ging slaan. Let ook op de hoeveelheid zon die op het podium valt, vanuit een raam links buiten het kader. (De ramen dichtplakken of afdekken was helaas niet mogelijk.)



Gearlist voor de mainstage dit jaar:

* 3x 8m Eurotruss FD34
* 2x VMB TE-071 (vooraan), 2x VMB TE-074 (midden), 2x ADJ ST-132 (achter). Het hoogteverschil kwam uiteindelijk zo uit omdat de ADJ's niet hoger konden, maar pakte qua plaatje prima uit.

* 6x ADB 1kW profielspot op front (in de voorste truss, net buiten beeld)
* 3x T4 PAR56 long raylight 500W
* 4x Clay Paky Miniscan HPE 300W HMI
* 2x T4 PAR56 short 300W MFL
* 6m sterrendoek op de achtertruss
* 4m Sunstrip Active op de vloer aan de voorkant als voetlicht
* 4m Sunstrip Active aan de achtertruss

* PA van 2x Turbosound TXD-121 gevlogen per kant, op 2 stuks QSC PL 4.0
* Subwoofers hetzelfde als vorig jaar (eigen Zeck Sub-18 kast)
* Monitors op DAP K-112
* Regie via Allen & Heath GL2, DAP D-900 dubbel CD speler en een Cortex HDC1000 voor de instarts vanaf USB.
* Microfoons via Sennheiser EM-1031V VHF-ontvangers en twee dynamische handhelds.



Er stond weer ongeveer 2000 man publiek, dus het was een klein beetje roeien met de riemen die we hadden. Ik had graag een grotere PA mee gehad, maar dat kon budgettair gewoon heel moeilijk.



De gasten voor de Q&A dit jaar waren onder andere Torri Higginson (bekend van de hoofdrol in Stargate Atlantis), Charisma Carpenter (Cordelia Chase uit Buffy) en Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy uit Harry Potter).



Het Q&A systeempje was niet veel anders dan vorig jaar, behalve dat er nu mijn live-rackje stond in plaats van die van Big Bang (die was op de cosplay te vinden). Rackje bestond uit een Mackie CR1604, Samson S-Com 4 compressor/limiter, een ongebruikt Behringer galmpje en twee Sennheiser 1031V ontvangers.

Voor de PA waren twee RCF ART 310A actieve 15" toppen ingezet, en die waren uiteindelijk bij Tom Felton ook wel nodig, met een slordige 250 man die in de ruimte (voor 120 zitplaatsen) gepropt stond.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *Stoney3K*,
ik zie ze nu pas. 
Maar dan toch nog maar even een reactie:

Wat me opvalt - maar kan ook aan de foto's liggen - is dat er hinderlijk veel daglicht door die ramen binnenkomt.
Dat kan veel verzieken van waar je als lichtman toch kwa plaatje naar streeft.
Mochten (of konden) jullie de ramen in de buurt van de buhne niet 'afrokken' oid.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat me opvalt - maar kan ook aan de foto's liggen - is dat er hinderlijk veel daglicht door die ramen binnenkomt.
> Dat kan veel verzieken van waar je als lichtman toch kwa plaatje naar streeft.
> Mochten (of konden) jullie de ramen in de buurt van de buhne niet 'afrokken' oid.



Helaas niet, dat is ook één van de dingen wat ik al 3 jaar jammer vind. De TL-verlichting in de zaal mag (op last van brandweer/lokatie) niet uit, en om de ramen af te dekken zou ons te veel materiaal en tijd kosten. We hebben dan naast backdrops immers ook nog een hoogwerker nodig en een hoop materiaal om het allemaal netjes op te kunnen hangen, en dat liet het budget niet toe.

Ik had zelf ook de zaal graag een heel stuk donkerder gezien zodat ik ook bijvoorbeeld met projectie aan de slag kan, maar nu is het inderdaad een beetje dweilen met de kraan open. Dat is ook één van de redenen waarom het intelligent licht er dit jaar voor een groot stuk uit was bezuinigd en er meer conventioneel (de nodige kilowatten aan front, voornamelijk) voor in de plaats was gekomen. Het is nu eenmaal niet anders.

----------

